# FROM WHERE DO WE LEARN ABOUT GOD?... BEST, FROM HIMSELF



## psimonel (Mar 21, 2008)

First I must confess that I deeply appreciate the answer that our friend ?Spirit?, a Buddhist believer in Jesus, gave to the matter of losing the Christian faith (see http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=14738). In everything he wrote, he touched some essential principles of spiritual life according to the teachings of *THE NEW REVELATION of JESUS CHRIST* (dictated through inner word to *Jakob Lorber *and *Gottfried Mayerhofer *in XIX-th Century) and according to what I think is any man?s inner and inborn sense of truth. 
It really seems to me that now is the time to learn about God?s love from anybody able to feel it and recognize it? be it a child, a businessman, an actor, a Buddhist? and there are real examples of such people who live and teach others God?s love. But still, there is more in the New Revelation that all people inspired by God were ever able to say or write... because this is the direct Word of God for the humanity, in which is gathered all the knowledge man needs for a perfect life, according to His own earthly example.

According to the New Revelation, the valuable Bible is still sealed with 7 seals, so these direct teachings are given for anybody who wants to have an undeniable, comprehensive and large knowledge about God, creation and man. Thease teachings fully confirm the Christian Scriptures, but also some basic discoveries of modern science and technology, validated hystorical facts, documented Near Death Experiences, testimonies of great mystics as Emmanuel Swedenborg or Saddhu Sundar Singh, etc. The seeker of truth should try reading ?*The Great Gospel of John*? through Jakob Lorber or ?*Lord?s Sermons*? and ?*Secrets of life*? through Gottfried Mayerhofer or some synthesis as ?*Fundamental Principles of Life*? by Walter Lutz and ?*The Prophet Jakob Lorber predicts coming catastrophes and the true Christianity*? by Kurt Eggelstein (http://j-lorber.de/kee/0-eggen.htm)
There are also some introductive presentations of these extraordinary spiritual teaching on the Internet such as: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jakob_Lorber, http://www.new-revelation.ro/NR english/index3.htm(using Internet Explorer) and http://www.hisnewword.org/

So, in this world, there is a spiritual knowledge that can indeed answer all man?s possible philosophical and existential questions and which has, in its core, the very same teaching that the apostles received from Jesus Christ 2000 years ago (this is ?*The Great Gospel of John*?). Those who search and want to know the truth, as also those who, due to life?s ordeals, lost their faith, should try approaching these teachings. There is no sect or organization behind them, they are not coded or secret.

I believe that all forms of anxieties, including those veiled ones as obsessive-compulsive disorder and at least some DP cases have their primal origin in the fear of death. This one which comes from a confusion of the soul with its body is explained in this books (as also the life in the beyond - with many examples - the destiny of man as a child of God, etc.). In fact, people who are fearing death, tragedies, other people, diverse facts of life? are living in their own created illusions, but they are not able to convince themselves of this thing, until they let themselves touched by the spiritual realities. 
It is said that ?_the truth will make you free_?? and this is because when the truth, the essential, spiritual reality is recognized by both man?s mind and heart, there?s no way he could get lost again in any kind of anxiety or other delusion able to torment the soul or make it compliant to the excessive pretentions of its body.

However, spiritual knowledge is absolutely necessary to any man as a source of true life for the soul? but not any man will search for it. Still, unhappy people, people who live with the constant feeling of having lost themselves or the meaning oftheir life have more reasons to make this effort of searching? so, in their cases, sufferance can bring this awesome compensation of really FINDING THE TRUTH and with it, the meaning, the support and the joy of life that were all lost for them. 
For once they really trust the spiritual truth of the divine revelation, they become able to detach themselves of their minds' illusions, to reconnect with God through prayer and then to enjoy life with all that it?s in it, feeling again love for people and other beings and acting from this true love, which is the supreme purpose of human life.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Thankyou,but I should say im a she ,not a he  and Its personel experience ,I didnt read any book about it ,I dont think anyone can find that through a book,though a book can be good starting inspiration,but you must read it with your heart.
There is a danger in all religions of people becoming to academic and logical about it and then they miss the real sublime messages and truths behind the sources.

Spirit.


----------



## psimonel (Mar 21, 2008)

As in the case of other interventions of yours, I almost totally agree with you, Spirit. What you say here is in my heart too... but also can be found, clearly spoken, in those books (I try not to give quotations, but just to share the spirit...) 
Sorry for confusing your identity... glad to know that we are from the same half of humanity


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

how terrible....I assumed you were a man as well....why is writing well about spiritual enquiry associated with men??


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Rozanne said:


> how terrible....I assumed you were a man as well....why is writing well about spiritual enquiry associated with men??


I dont know why....Maybe because woman are only now allowed to be seen as assertive and as having opinions etc...woman have been very supressed within religion for a long time.Even now there are men that still live in the dark ages and think that an opinionated,smart and asertive woman is either moody or a bitch,to me that just shows their fear of being the unsuperior sex lol.

Spirit.


----------



## lalaland (Mar 22, 2008)

Actually the best more rational place to learn about Him is in Christian peoples testimonies. I"m not saying this to argue with whoever started this thread or anyone else, I'm stating it for people reading who might seriously be seeking Him and actually want to know where to start. You find Christians (everywhere but) at church generally on sundays. After the service people generally hang around for awhile and have a cup of tea or coffee or whatever. Someone will generally notice you're alone or new and they'll approach you but if not, introduce yourself to people you feel comfortable with, maybe someone your own age for example, and tell them you're new. They'll be really pleased to see you, humble and welcoming. They'll probably point out the pastor to you or maybe a youth leader of the church or someone else like that if you were interested in talking to them too but if they're a Christian they themselves will have a testimony. (aka the story of how and when they became a christian.) Just ask. how long have they been one for, when and why? Everyone's story is unique to their own personal experience of welcoming Jesus into their heart. Pray about it before you go and you will definitely get answers, just open your ears  God bless. ps: i'm welcome to private messages if anyone wants to ask me anything personal or have any more questions about where to go to church and etc. I live in Australia so things might be different in your country but we can talk about it anyway if you want! xo


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

I disagree ,the best people to speak to are those that have already found jesus whether or not they are "christian".Jesus himself was not a "christian" ,christiantity is just one following of christ,Jesus loves ALL people ,not just christians.

Spirit.


----------



## lalaland (Mar 22, 2008)

My sister is a brilliant chef working in one of the top restaurants in the world. (True story.) I can cook. But if someone wants to know something about cooking, better to go to her, not me. Someone who knows about Jesus and someone who knows Him because they've become a Christian by accepting Him into their heart as their personal Lord and saviour are two sources of information varying greatly in value. So as I said it's better to go to a Christian. Or Jesus Himself, in that case a good place to start is the bible or church... which leads me right back to what I stated originally. Yes Jesus does love all people. But I love cooking. What difference does it make? My sis is still the better person to talk to.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

....


----------



## lalaland (Mar 22, 2008)

Spirit said:


> lalaland said:
> 
> 
> > My sister is a brilliant chef working in one of the top restaurants in the world. (True story.) I can cook. But if someone wants to know something about cooking, better to go to her, not me. Someone who knows about Jesus and someone who knows Him because they've become a Christian by accepting Him into their heart as their personal Lord and saviour are two sources of information varying greatly in value. So as I said it's better to go to a Christian. Or Jesus Himself, in that case a good place to start is the bible or church... which leads me right back to what I stated originally. Yes Jesus does love all people. But I love cooking. What difference does it make? My sis is still the better person to talk to.
> ...


Actually Jesus does say for us to do that. Romans 10:9-10 - "if you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, (aka my Lord and saviour / i'm his disciple / a "Christian") and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved; for with the heart a person believes, resulting in righteousness, and with the mouth he confesses, resulting in salvation." It's not just an acknowledgment that He is God and the Lord of the universe, since even demons acknowledge that to be true (James 2:19). It's personal. Why be ashamed of a title? God also calls Christians His daughters and sons. That's beautiful. Ask a Christian girl if she likes being called a daughter of God and she'll say that she loves it. A friend of mine is getting it tattooed to her knuckles! (she's a singer in a rock band, lol.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Just poking my nose into the conversation,
lalaland, I respect your beliefs but I wanted to point out that Romans was written by St. Paul well after the death of christ. St. Paul was not one of the apostles and never met the historical person Jesus. 
I can't think of any place in the bible where Jesus himself said something like that, but my memory is bad so I might be wrong. I'd be interested to know if there is a passage where Jesus says that.



lalaland said:


> Actually Jesus does say for us to do that. Romans 10:9-10 - "if you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, (aka my Lord and saviour / i'm his disciple / a "Christian") and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved; for with the heart a person believes, resulting in righteousness, and with the mouth he confesses, resulting in salvation."


I think it's good to go to a christian if you want to be a christian and that there is truth and beauty in the bible, but that there are many paths to god. Just my two cents.


----------



## lalaland (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Layla, you're right Romans was written by Paul, I meant "Jesus says" as "The Word of God says" but didn't make that clear, sorry! Still it's the same message. A situation involving Christ directly in reference to this would be the crucifixion. On crosses either side of Jesus were two criminals. One of them mocked Jesus along with the guards saying (Luke 23:39) "Jesus aren't you the messiah? Then save yourself and save us!" But the other criminal said to the first, "Don't you fear God? Aren't you getting the same punishment as He? We deserve it, but He did nothing wrong." (42) Then he said to Jesus, "Lord, remember me when you enter your kingdom." Jesus replied, "I promise that today you will be with me in paradise." We don't get told much else about this guy, all we know is that he confessed with his mouth that he believed Jesus was Lord with the things that he said, and on those grounds Jesus blessed him with a promise of salvation. Pretty extraudinary. I don't fully understand Gods logic, no way! lol. I'm still learning. But I do believe that he's told the truth. Jesus also said "no one goes to the Father (heaven) but through Me." I guess that does make sense, we can't just turn up at a house where no one knows us and invite ourselves in for cake and tea. Like, God said "heaven is my throne", (Isaiah 66:1) not anyone elses, and it's not a throne that belongs to no one in particular. It's His. I think there are many ways people try to find enlightenment here on earth with "god" - whatever that might mean to them, but as far as eternity goes, God, the God with the capital "G" (being a someone not a something) that Jesus talked about and is seated at the right side of, has that in His hands.


----------



## lalaland (Mar 22, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Please dont misunderstand me Lalaland ,yes I do think thats beautiful.And I think its very cool what your freind is doing!I did apply that label to myself for many years and yes I wore it with as much pride[not ego pride] as you do now.But then as i said and Im not expecting you beleive me or agree with me here -Jesus led me to buddhism in a very clever way ,a way I couldnt have even apprehended-god works in mysterious ways as you know.And I know you wont like me saying this and really im not just saying it to annoy you ,im just sharing something beautiful that jesus did for me ,but in him doing that I learned more about him.I dont actually like applying the label "buddhist" to myself either .So when I say I dont wear the label I dont mean any disrespect in that.What Jesus did in leading me elsewhere to learn about him was incredible and IT SAVED MY LIFE.I struggled for a very long time with it ,I kept saying "but i am a christian,why should I look elsewhere?" But who am I to question him? and what he does.......I am trully sorry if I have been rude to you and I admit that some times I get very carryed away and come across as almost agressive,But I am not an agressive person ,I am passionate and I am passionate about jesuses love just like you are.thats not really a bad thing is it? I will try and tone it down a bit from now on and actually you have taught me something about how I communicate that,and im willing to allways learn from others if I can with humility...
> 
> Namaste
> Spirit.


Hi spirit, thankyou, that's totally ok. I remember I used to communicate similarly but from what I can recall I think it just wore me out so I stopped! I also apologise if I've come across a certain way but I've honestly tried to be as literal as I can. I think words can look more aggravating than they sound so message boards can always be a bit risky. But it's all good.
I'm interested in how Jesus would have encouraged you to be a buddhist. It just seems to go against His teachings that's all. But, what happened? Eg, was it a particular concept that you felt he was trying to get you to learn? Were there things about Christianity you were really unsure about at the time? ... ?


----------

